# anyone hunt with custom builds?



## Jmgardner

lately my interest has grown in getting in a nice custom build made for hunting purposes, thats still light (as in lighter than match or bench rest style rifles) but still more accurate than factory builds. I'm looking at getting it in a short action big game gun (.308 or similar). i know in reality you never can build the absolute perfect combo of light, accurate, functional and price effective. but would love to hear if anyone's ever gotten close to that goal. if so, whats the gun? what are the specs? hows it shoot? and if you have recommendations on a smith that built it, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoopermat

Got a new 26 nosler from Christensen. It is 6.5 lbs without scope I think the scope is 18oz. 
It is a long action though. But very easy to pack up the mountain. And as far as shoots best I have ever had zero at 200 it shoots under 3/4 Moa at 200. At 400 shoots about 1.75 Moa 
But is very pricey.


----------



## Bax*

I dunno if you could call it "custom" per se, but I hunt with a Blaser K-95 Luxus .308


----------



## Springville Shooter

I have a whole safe full of customs. Most are built on an accurized version of a modern bolt action with a premium barrel, and a quality stock bedded correctly. Most cost around $1200 by the time I'm finished and most shoot very well. 

For hunting I almost always go with a light stock and a 24"-26" #4 contour barrel. I prefer my hunting rifles to be just a bit barrel heavy. -----SS


----------



## Jmgardner

Hooper, I admittedly don't know much about Christensen although I do know there reputation. Will have to check into that. And as far as blaser goes, that may be pricier than I want? Never really checked into it. 

I have a Remington 700 sps tactical AAC with cortex viper pst right now that shoots constantly .5-.6 MOA 4 shot groups out to 300 yds (that's as far as I've grouped it but also consistently hit steel out to 750). That's with only minor work I've done myself on it and factory match Ammo. But it's heavier than I like to tote on anything more than a half day outting. So I'm looking for something as or more accurate but lighter, under a $2500 not counting optics/accessories. Hopefully that's not like hunting uniforms, but i figured someone on this community may have had the same idea at some point or another


----------



## Jmgardner

SprIngville I may pm you to glean some wisdom of you wouldn't mind


----------



## Bax*

I'll tell you something I've learned:

You can have all the fancy gear and high end rifles. But they don't account for lack of skill and knowledge.


----------



## Bax*

And it won't make you a better hunter


----------



## Cooky

A buddy has one of these in .308. After he got his dope he was banging the 1000 yard gong at WW&C 3-4 shots in a row.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo..._SEQ_105523380?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU
.
..
.
I wish they would reconsider closing the range.


----------



## Jmgardner

Something told me these kind of comments may come up. I just didn't realize it would be so quick. So while a grown man shouldn't have to justify himself, I'll explain my intent at least so maybe any comments Are constructive. Im only 25 years old and have been shooting high caliber guns for 20'of those years. I've now hunted a majority of big game in America and most all small game. And my longest kill shot ever was 125yds. I am all about hunting and improving my abilities. And I'm not the guy who shoots an animal at 1000 or even 500 yds. 
But I also have developed an interest SHOOTING (not hunting) long range. I'm interested in getting a custom gun built for such a purpose, however all guns I own will be able to be used for hunting (so no 20lb bench rest guns). So that's why I ask this question as all my guns have been factory. I love hunting advice on here but this gun is not to compensate for lack of skill. It is for the above stated purposes. 

Now that I am off the soapbox, I appreciate all further posts being helpful and will be very appreciative of such!


----------



## Jmgardner

Cooky, That's a slick lookin rifle. Looks like I got something to read up on!


----------



## Bax*

I don't mean to imply that you are one of those guys that uses a high end rifle to be a better hunter. But by golly, the marketing that you see will make you think you need the best of the best to succeed.


----------



## Jmgardner

yeah i apologize as well, Bax. i probably was a little more snarky than was warranted. and i definitely agree. the hunting channel is entertaining, but has made us fall in love with gear as well. but this build will be sort of a self graduation present, and i like to know that when i suck at killing animals its because i suck and not because my gear does:mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff

How about a semi-custom?

Here is what I have for a 6.5x284 currently the making -
Remington 700 LA (.270 from Walmart in Evanston, WY. $375)
Lilja #4 with Spiral Flutes (7 flutes 12” twist 26” finish)
Timney trigger set to 2 lbs.
Bell and Carlson M40 stock tan with black web
Nightforce SHV 5-20x56mm
Charcoal Black Cerakote on action and barrel


----------



## Bob L.

CPAjeff said:


> How about a semi-custom?
> 
> Here is what I have for a 6.5x284 currently the making -
> Remington 700 LA (.270 from Walmart in Evanston, WY. $375)
> Lilja #4 with Spiral Flutes (7 flutes 12" twist 26" finish)
> Timney trigger set to 2 lbs.
> Bell and Carlson M40 stock tan with black web
> Nightforce SHV 5-20x56mm
> Charcoal Black Cerakote on action and barrel


Without a picture I don't believe you  Is it assembled yet? I guess I am like you, semi custom guns. Trued actions with match grade barrels and aftermarket stocks. I am jealous, I always wanted spiral flutes! I do have one Lilja barrel and it shoots at or under 1/2 moa in my semi custom 264wm.


----------



## CPAjeff

Bob L. said:


> Without a picture I don't believe you  Is it assembled yet? I guess I am like you, semi custom guns. Trued actions with match grade barrels and aftermarket stocks. I am jealous, I always wanted spiral flutes! I do have one Lilja barrel and it shoots at or under 1/2 moa in my semi custom 264wm.


Why let the truth get in the way of a good story? I have a picture, its just in my mind, and it won't upload on here very easily. :grin:

I am in the beginning stages of this build and I figure it should be done by this summer. I am just trying to piece things together as I can! I do have the action and have ordered the barrel from Lilja.

Spiral flutes - I saw a spiral fluted barrel a while ago on MeatEater and loved the way it looked.


----------



## gdog

I have a couple Lilja barrels...they all shoot great.

My "customs" were built for coyote/varmint hunting. A .17 predator, .17 Mach IV and a 6BR. I'm starting to put a list together for an lightweight deer/antelope rifle. I have a Savage action, which would be the easiest and probably cheapest to do, but not sold on that yet.


----------



## Jmgardner

yes i guess i group semi custom and custom in the same boat. silly me. i would love to do a build off of a tikka action. possibly a remington but i might cry if i broke down the one i have right now. and CPAjeff that sounds like exactly the kind of build id be interested in. do you already have experience with that m40 stock, or is this to try out?


----------



## CPAjeff

Jmgardner said:


> CPAjeff that sounds like exactly the kind of build id be interested in. do you already have experience with that m40 stock, or is this to try out?


I have handled a few of them, but this will be the first time that I put it on one of my guns.


----------



## Jmgardner

I like the look but I've never held one


----------



## waspocrew

I agree, I'd go with a semi-custom. I think a 280 AI would cover all your hunting needs, and is a great cartridge to reach out and touch targets. 

I just had a semi custom completed and I'm really happy with the results. If you do your homework, you should be able to have a nice semi custom rifle the way you want it for the price of the Kimber or less. Pick up a Rem 700 ADL on sale over one of the next holidays and build off it. I think you'd be pretty happy with it. 

Having a rifle built is a blast- I don't know why I waited so long to have one done. If only I had more time to shoot it!

Here's my 6.5 Sherman built by Lane Precision Rifles in Pocatello, ID. He builds some snazzy rifles.


----------



## Jmgardner

Heck yeah waspo! That's slick! Question. Fluting a rifle. I know it reduces weight but it also increases accuracy over a regular non bull barrell, correct?


----------



## Bax*

Theory is more so heat dissipation which in a sense will help with accuracy.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Jmgardner said:


> Heck yeah waspo! That's slick! Question. Fluting a rifle. I know it reduces weight but it also increases accuracy over a regular non bull barrell, correct?


All the smart guys I've talked to say that fluting does nothing more than reduce weight without giving up rigidity which is the reason for thicker barrels. I think it's fair to say that heat would be dispersed quicker or the same as a full contoured barrel but I don't know if the difference is enough to be able to measure or realize. In my mind, flutes are about weight, and more importantly aesthetics.------SS


----------



## Jmgardner

ok so just to make sure I'm understanding this. bull barrels are still more accurate, (or maybe group better is what I'm asking) than a fluted barrell? or they're comparable and both better than a normal factory barrell on a typical rifle?


----------



## Bax*

Jmgardner said:


> ok so just to make sure I'm understanding this. bull barrels are still more accurate, (or maybe group better is what I'm asking) than a fluted barrell? or they're comparable and both better than a normal factory barrell on a typical rifle?


 It all depends on what exactly you mean by the _barrel_ being more accurate. But the advantage a bull barrel gives is two fold: 
1) added weight which makes the rifle more stable for accurate shooting (note this is only a piece of the puzzle for accuracy, but a piece nonetheless).
2) added rigidity. Believe it or not, but the barrel actually flexes slightly when you fire a round through it. That added rigidity will help ensure a more consistent flight from the bullet.

Something I have noticed on my bull barrels (not sure if this is doctrine here, but something I have noticed nonetheless): I find my bull barrels tend to shoot most every load I can send down it fairly well. Compared to lighter tapered barrels, they can be somewhat particular about the specific load I use and certain loads tend to shoot better out of these lighter barrels.


----------



## ultramagfan2000

Jmgardner I am in the same boat as you. I have several rifles mostly for hunting and varmints. But I do want to start shooting long range and I want a cartridge that doesn't have me dumping 100gr of powder every shot. I finished my degree in May and finally have the money to do a build which like you is my graduation present to myself. I don't expect it to suddenly make me a better shot. I just want another rifle and I intend to use this new one as my learning tool that will be strictly set up to learn to shoot long range. I already know that if I don't do my part and practice allot the best rifle in the world will not do me anygood. Happy Shopping.


----------



## Bax*

My advice to you young whippersnappers is to buy a Remington 700 SPS in .308 Win and put midrange quality optics on it (don't dump a ridiculous amount of $ on optics) and go have fun with it. 

You wont break the bank in the set up, you will have a heavy barrel to aide in accuracy, there are upgrades up the wazoo for these rifles that you can slowly add on, and you will have a great time learning.

Even the el-cheapo rifles of today tend to outshoot the best rifles of yesteryear, so you really cant go wrong with most name brand rifles.

Sure a $2500 rifle shoots .25MOA, but you can get .5-.75 MOA out of a Remington 700 if you make sure and get a trigger job and have a quality stock on it. I guarantee a 500 yard milk jug wont know the difference between rifles and you wont either.

The point of my old man rambling? Im bored at work and want to yell at you young punks :V|:. Honestly my point is, don't spend a grundle of money on a custom rifle just yet. Just go out an have some fun and learn the basics before you make a financial commitment to something you may not have a ton of time to commit to.

Ok, I gotta go drink my prune juice. Matlock is about to come on in the break room.


----------



## Migolito

I had a full on custom 280AI built. It's extremely accurate out to way beyond my capabilities. Of course, I reload and am absolutely meticulous about my loads and components. IF you don't reload or have a friend reload for you, there's no point in getting a custom. The rifle build is only half the equation. Some just have a custom reloader make the rounds, but, that really doesn't allow you the versatility you'd want. If I made a mistake in my custom it would be that I made it too heavy for a field rifle. It's about 7 and a half pounds w/o scope. When I have my next custom done I plan on using a short action and having it made extremely lite-weight in a short fat 7mm something. There's nothing that walks on this continent that a fast 7mm can't kill.


----------



## Bob L.

I think these boys are right when they say a semi custom isn't that much more than some factory rifles. Hard to go back to a factory barrel after you have the accuracy and non cleaning ability in a nice barrel.
Whats the old gunsmith saying, "life's to short to shoot a factory barrel"?
Although I still want an early model Sako


----------



## Jmgardner

i definitely understand it only being a piece of the puzzle. and i understand the need for rigidity. when i say accurate, i guess i mean how tight of a group can the rifle from a supported position shoot. i understand the need for bull barrell over a normal tapered barrell, but I've never understood how fluted barrels fall into all this.


----------



## Jmgardner

Bax* said:


> My advice to you young whippersnappers is to buy a Remington 700 SPS in .308 Win and put midrange quality optics on it (don't dump a ridiculous amount of $ on optics) and go have fun with it.
> 
> You wont break the bank in the set up, you will have a heavy barrel to aide in accuracy, there are upgrades up the wazoo for these rifles that you can slowly add on, and you will have a great time learning.
> 
> Even the el-cheapo rifles of today tend to outshoot the best rifles of yesteryear, so you really cant go wrong with most name brand rifles.
> 
> Sure a $2500 rifle shoots .25MOA, but you can get .5-.75 MOA out of a Remington 700 if you make sure and get a trigger job and have a quality stock on it. I guarantee a 500 yard milk jug wont know the difference between rifles and you wont either.
> 
> The point of my old man rambling? Im bored at work and want to yell at you young punks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Honestly my point is, don't spend a grundle of money on a custom rifle just yet. Just go out an have some fun and learn the basics before you make a financial commitment to something you may not have a ton of time to commit to.
> 
> Ok, I gotta go drink my prune juice. Matlock is about to come on in the break room.


Funny you mention that. Here's the before and after of my Remington 700 sps AAC-sd in .308 with 20moa base and vortex viper pst FFP in 4x16. I love it and am consistently shooting .5moA with nice factory Ammo. I only have about $1400 in the entire rig But it's heavy and the frivolous side of me is wanting something nicer. But also means it's time to reload. I can just bum my dad's for now


----------



## waspocrew

Jmgardner said:


> Heck yeah waspo! That's slick! Question. Fluting a rifle. I know it reduces weight but it also increases accuracy over a regular non bull barrell, correct?


Thanks!

Like others have mentioned, I had it fluted to save some weight. The balance of the rifle is great and I was able to get away with a slightly heavier contour (light palma).

I prefer to have a little heavier barrel, but sporter weights will work as well. It's just a preference thing.


----------



## SLCHunter

Springville Shooter said:


> I have a whole safe full of customs. Most are built on an accurized version of a modern bolt action with a premium barrel, and a quality stock bedded correctly. Most cost around $1200 by the time I'm finished and most shoot very well.
> 
> For hunting I almost always go with a light stock and a 24"-26" #4 contour barrel. I prefer my hunting rifles to be just a bit barrel heavy. -----SS


I'd be very curious to hear how you do that for 1200?! Barrel, stock, trigger and factory action seem to add to at least 1800 ... possibly more, or?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

I just completed this for under $1000 even with the PTG bolt. I purposely didn't true the action/bolt yet because I wanted to work up a load and shoot it to establish a accuracy baseline. Then I'll tear it apart, true it without using a lathe and see how much difference it will make. 
You can build a fairly good shooting rifle for under $1200.


----------



## Bob L.

SLCHunter said:


> I'd be very curious to hear how you do that for 1200?! Barrel, stock, trigger and factory action seem to add to at least 1800 ... possibly more, or?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Donor Rem700 with trigger older ones have nice triggers $350-400
Barrel $300
Stock New B&C, HS Used $200-250
Chamber Barreled Action $175-250

$1200....

You can get crazier than this if you want with Cerakoting, DBM, Brake installed, McMillan Manners stocks etc.

Another route: Savage donor action $250-$400
Prefit aftermarket barrel $300-$400
Barrel nut wrench and headspacing $100-$200 do it yourself
whatever you want to spend on a stock

Longbow built them with Boyds type Laminate stock and install pillars and bed yourself which is $100-150. Lots of info online on bedding yourself. I have done it and I am not very handy.

Hope this helps.
I have done a 6BR and 264WM on Rem700 donor and after market barrel and had paid smith to chamber barreled action. Bedded them myself and they both shoot .25-.50 moa. Actually my 6BR in a standard wood sporter stock shoots bugholes with Harris bipod and rear bag. It is not a benchrest gun, I built it for practice and varmints.


----------



## longbow

Bob L. said:


> Another route: Savage donor action $250-$400
> Prefit aftermarket barrel $300-$400
> Barrel nut wrench and headspacing $100-$200 do it yourself
> whatever you want to spend on a stock


That's probably the best advice I've seen for building a budget shooter. Good post Bob.


----------



## SLCHunter

Bob L. said:


> Donor Rem700 with trigger older ones have nice triggers $350-400
> Barrel $300
> Stock New B&C, HS Used $200-250
> Chamber Barreled Action $175-250
> 
> $1200....
> 
> You can get crazier than this if you want with Cerakoting, DBM, Brake installed, McMillan Manners stocks etc.
> 
> Another route: Savage donor action $250-$400
> Prefit aftermarket barrel $300-$400
> Barrel nut wrench and headspacing $100-$200 do it yourself
> whatever you want to spend on a stock
> 
> Longbow built them with Boyds type Laminate stock and install pillars and bed yourself which is $100-150. Lots of info online on bedding yourself. I have done it and I am not very handy.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> I have done a 6BR and 264WM on Rem700 donor and after market barrel and had paid smith to chamber barreled action. Bedded them myself and they both shoot .25-.50 moa. Actually my 6BR in a standard wood sporter stock shoots bugholes with Harris bipod and rear bag. It is not a benchrest gun, I built it for practice and varmints.


Wow. Cool. Food for thought ...


----------



## Jmgardner

the thing is, i feel like i already have a budget shooter. i mean when my entire rig, optics and all, is under $1400 and I'm shoot .5 MOA and ringing steel to 800 so far, thats a budget shooter. I'm by no means trying to just blow money, or i know what id already have (but $4500 is too much for gun alone). so I'm willing and wanting to get the extra nice stuff, like fluted barrell, nicer stock, trued action. 

that being said, i have a follow up question. everyone i know how built on a 700 action had it trued/blueprinted (those are the same thing right?) on savage or tikka builds, are they just built so tight and smooth that truing is unnecessary? or just not worth the money?

i cant say enough thank you to everyone who's posted so far! definitely given me a lot to consider and research


----------



## longbow

Jmgardner said:


> the thing is, i feel like i already have a budget shooter. i mean when my entire rig, optics and all, is under $1400 and I'm shoot .5 MOA and ringing steel to 800 so far, thats a budget shooter. I'm by no means trying to just blow money, or i know what id already have (but $4500 is too much for gun alone). so I'm willing and wanting to get the extra nice stuff, like fluted barrell, nicer stock, trued action.
> 
> that being said, i have a follow up question. everyone i know how built on a 700 action had it trued/blueprinted (those are the same thing right?) on savage or tikka builds, are they just built so tight and smooth that truing is unnecessary? or just not worth the money?
> 
> i cant say enough thank you to everyone who's posted so far! definitely given me a lot to consider and research


I'd say most Remington 700 actions need some work. Savages and Tikkas seem to typically shoot great right out of the box. Just my experience.
Facing your action, lapping bolt lugs and truing a bolt face is usually a huge step to better accuracy with most actions.


----------



## Jmgardner

longbow said:


> I'd say most Remington 700 actions need some work. Savages and Tikkas seem to typically shoot great right out of the box. Just my experience.
> Facing your action, lapping bolt lugs and truing a bolt face is usually a huge step to better accuracy with most actions.


awesome! i love the tikka i have. if i go the semi custom route, i may get my hands on another and use that as the base of the build.


----------



## longbow

Be sure to replace the slab of granite they use for a kick pad for something soft. That's the only irk I have with Tikkas.


----------



## waspocrew

The aftermarket following for Tikka is starting to grow - I was happy when Bell and Carlson made their medalist stock available, but now there are even more (Manners, McMillan, Boyd's, etc.)

I had a T3 that shot very well - I would have kept it, but sold it to fund my rifle build. I've thought about going with another T3 to build off of eventually (maybe a 22-250 AI). Those Tikka actions are super smooth, have a great factory trigger, and seem like they are a pretty good option.

If you do go the Tikka build route, apparently Eric Smith is going to be your "go-to" guy. His name pops up on Long Range Shooters of Utah all the time with Tikka builds. Here's a link to his website:

http://www.es-tactical.com


----------



## Jmgardner

Yeah I've already been in contact with Eric. He'll do anything you want but his popular tikka Package is more of a prs type build. He's also the one that builds the $4500 gun I want (his ultra light package) using him to build it is definitely an option but I also wanted to see who else people use


----------



## bugchuker

I've been looking at these all day.
http://www.ershawbarrels.com/build-your-e-r-shaw-mk-VII-rifle.htm


----------



## Cooky

bugchuker said:


> I've been looking at these all day.
> http://www.ershawbarrels.com/build-your-e-r-shaw-mk-VII-rifle.htm


I did a semi-custom with Shaw once. I sent them the action and the rest of the metal and they put a new fluted barrel in 25-06 on it and blued the rest to match. I bedded it in a nice stock and had a real shooter.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Beware!!! Custom rifles that shoot really good are extremely addictive and can be habit forming. Proceed with caution and consult with your significant other to see if you are wealthy enough for custom rifle activity. Call your financial advisor immediately if you experience a new rifle hankering lasting more than 24 hours------:shock:SS


----------



## Hoopermat

Take a look at cooper rifles. 
I know of four guys with them a they love them.


----------



## Hoopermat

Jmgardner said:


> Yeah I've already been in contact with Eric. He'll do anything you want but his popular tikka Package is more of a prs type build. He's also the one that builds the $4500 gun I want (his ultra light package) using him to build it is definitely an option but I also wanted to see who else people use


Got my christensen for $3200 through sportsmans


----------



## Cooky

Springville Shooter said:


> Beware!!! Custom rifles that shoot really good are extremely addictive and can be habit forming. Proceed with caution and consult with your significant other to see if you are wealthy enough for custom rifle activity. Call your financial advisor immediately if you experience a new rifle hankering lasting more than 24 hours------:shock:SS


Don't forget to set aside enough money for nicer optics... over and over and over. And of course dies (full length and neck sizers), every applicable powder, a selection of primers, every premium bullet in the right caliber and you should probably go with premium brass. A chronograph to see how all that stuff did. A bipod or front machine rest, rear bags of various heights, a shooting mat, a decent spotting scope, a rangefinder and some portable targets. The rest you can pick up as you progress.


----------



## Jmgardner

Ha all that is planned for. My dad enjoys reloading and I have full acess to his set up (and we both shoot .308). I've already asked the wife for a spotting scope for birthday present (she sure loves me). Looking at a vortex razor or possibly something nightforce for the rifle scope and hope to pick up a Sig kilo range finder sometime in the near future. What I haven't decided on is this dang build haha


----------



## longbow

You should buy a Sako TRG-42. I went up to the clearcuts the other day to shoot in the rain. I forgot how easy this gun is to shoot.


----------



## longbow

This is the one I finished a couple days ago. All for under $1200.










This is the first group I shot with some Federal Premium ammo after two sight-in shots. The second was .482 inch. I tried some safe handloads from my last gun and they didn't shoot nearly as well.









You should consider a Savage build too.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Here's my latest semi-custom in 280AI. Shoots good for about the same price as an upper end Savage or Remington factory gun.--------SS


----------



## Jmgardner

SS is that a savage action?


----------



## Springville Shooter

Jmgardner said:


> SS is that a savage action?


Nope, it's an older Remington 700.------SS


----------



## Jmgardner

Well the build is underway. i thought about possibly taking on a savage build myself, but for this particular gun, i wanted it to be as right as possible. ES tactical in hooper will be doing the build for me. Tikka action, #5 spiral fluted barrell, stainless in .308 with muzzle break. and set in a glass bedded mcmillan A3 stock. i don't know if ill be able to stand the expected 3 month wait time. hopefully by then ill have a reloader as well, and ill update with pics and hopefully respectable groups :grin:


----------



## waspocrew

Jmgardner said:


> Well the build is underway. i thought about possibly taking on a savage build myself, but for this particular gun, i wanted it to be as right as possible. ES tactical in hooper will be doing the build for me. Tikka action, #5 spiral fluted barrell, stainless in .308 with muzzle break. and set in a glass bedded mcmillan A3 stock. i don't know if ill be able to stand the expected 3 month wait time. hopefully by then ill have a reloader as well, and ill update with pics and hopefully respectable groups :grin:


Sounds like it'll be a great rifle! 3 months isn't too shabby either! My 6.5 Sherman ended up being around 11 months, but the wait was definitely worth it. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Jmgardner

well the build has come in. ended up being 5 months instead of three but i think it was worth it. Built by Eric smith at ES Tactical. if you're considering a build i highly recommend him. now time to work up a load with some 165 grain SSTs for the rifle seasons. specs are

Tikka action
xcalibur #5 stainless barrell spiral fluted, chambered in .308
Custom muzzle break
Mcmillan A3 stock glass bedded
Vortex viper pst 4-16x50 FFP
Leupold rings
Tikka performance 20 moa base
Harris bipod


----------



## swbuckmaster

I thought it wouldn't be too expensive to do a semi custom build boy was I wrong. The gun was cheap. The rest of the stuff reloading dies, reloading press, tumbler, case trimmers, bench, gun cleaning supplies, scope, wind guage, crono ect about broke the bank. It's a good thing it took me over a year to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmgardner

swbuckmaster said:


> I thought it wouldn't be too expensive to do a semi custom build boy was I wrong. The gun was cheap. The rest of the stuff reloading dies, reloading press, tumbler, case trimmers, bench, gun cleaning supplies, scope, wind guage, crono ect about broke the bank. It's a good thing it took me over a year to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


you aint kidding! I'm $2050 into the gun not counting optics ring and base. but I've bought most of my reloading stuff just in the last three weeks and don't even have a chrono next. precision aint a cheap game haha


----------



## willfish4food

Beautiful gun Jm! You planning on having it up and running for your tag this year? I'd love to see updates on how it shoots. 

I've been thinking about going semi-custom on a Winchester M70 long action that was my first rifle, but haven't convinced myself to take that next step. I've heard it's an expensive and slippery slope. ;-)


----------



## Jmgardner

ha yeah i will definitely be hunting with it this year for deer and elk. i hope to have my load worked up in time but if not, i'll probably have to resort to some barnes or nobler factory ammo. and yeah once you get into customizing guns you keep doing just a little more and a little more. this is my rem 700 sps tactical that i had been shooting all stock with the pst. now its in a KRG Xray chassis and vortex razor HD scope. the spending never ends


----------



## Longgun

Just built a 30-26 Nosler. 

Ill post pics and specs later.


----------



## Utmuddguy

bugchuker said:


> I've been looking at these all day.
> http://www.ershawbarrels.com/build-your-e-r-shaw-mk-VII-rifle.htm


I've used dozens of Shaw barrels they have shot well just somewhat of a coppermine


----------



## ssssnake529

My new 300 Win Mag elk gun.

Built by R. Bros rifles out of Washington State.

Lightweight and accurate.


----------



## Longgun

Very Nice! 

What Bipod set up is that?


----------



## Jmgardner

finally got around to reloading for this build and i promised to post some groups, so here is my first ladder test. all i can say is that Eric smith builds some flat out shooters. the top left group's flyer was the last shot of 5 cuz i couldn't handle the pressure  . the bottom left flyer was the cold bore shot so take that for what its worth. all five groups are 5 shots at 100 yds.


----------



## Longgun

My custom 30-26 Nosler. Build credit my good friend Stuart Mackey. 
Blue printed Rem 700 action. 27.5 Krieger match tube. Sendero taper, fluted. HS precision stock. Cheek piece and stock finish, (yours truly). TPS rings. 20min pic rail. Leupy scope that i had laying around.

Shots 1-4 were dinking with the scope. 5-10 would have stacked if i could shoot. 

Load is 84gr H1000. 210gr LRAB.


----------



## ssssnake529

Longgun said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> What Bipod set up is that?


Bipod is a Modular Evolution.

It's a great bipod. Lightweight, and you can change out the legs long or short or anywhere in between. Made here in Utah.

It's this one:


----------



## Utmuddguy

Remington model 7 Brux #4 interrupted fluted barrel oversized recoil lug. Old HS stock refinished and bedded. lugs lapped and action trued. Bolt was fluted and skeletonized. Took a donor rifle sold the barrel and stock am into the rifle less than $800. My son lost the bolt knob so I used the blue one as a thread protector until I have time to make another.


----------

